# monitor questions..........



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

i was thinking about gettin one of these ( blue spot timor monitor ). what do you guys think? how are they as far as temparments?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Timors are GREAT little monitors...excellent temperments, and they do not outgrow their owners. That and they reproduce readily in captivity....hard varanid NOT to endorse!!!!


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

can you mix these with anything else? ( bearded in a 75gallon with a lot of rock work and plant work )


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

could these be mixed with beardies? i would get one if possible. my tank is 75gallons( 48"x18"x22" )


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

i'm no expert but i don't think you will find any monitor that will go with a beardie. generally you don't want to mix different lizards.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

No blackthroats get huge and would devour a beardie :nod:


----------



## jtrotter77 (Feb 7, 2006)

I had a pair of blue spot timors that bred twice for me before I sold them, they are beautiful and alot of fun to watch,


----------

